# is shooting fingers a dying art



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

i know this question has a couple of answers....the main answer is that shooting fingers will never die if we can avoid it for hunting and playing in the back yard....but the question i have is on the competition side.... in my area most of the shoots i go to they look at you as weird for shooting fingers and most clubs do not even offer a finger class anymore, which doesnt really matter to me but when you have to shoot open class with fingers its is hard(i know it means more pratice).... and most bow companies are making bows shorter and shorter for the market demands(release shooters) again not a real problem whats a little finger pinch........ so i guess what i am asking is how are the 3d shoots in your areas do any of the shoots you go to have other finger shooters???? i hear that ASA finger shooters are fading out and NFAA is starting to change there limited class(they are going to eliminate one of there groups) and for first hand experience the IBO worlds have limited finger shooters(20 for the past 2 years in MBF class and 15 +/- in the pro finger class for the past 2 years)


well any feed back would be nice, thanks folks


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

This Year here in Arkansas they did away with the finger class. Put us in a class called the Hunter class which has release shooters in it also


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm the only finger shooter at our local 3d shoots. Even our state indoor shoots there aren't many finger shooters. I can remember when I started shooting fingers and pins was the largest group (1987).


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

just when I am getting back to shooting fingers, they are doing away with that class.......but not yet in ASA...I am hoping the limited class stays for awhile, it is so much fun and the guys there are fun loving and very helpful....recruiting is the name of the game imo...lets getem back.......and they too can once again enjoy this lost art...


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

It is still popular in the UK for 3D and Field competitions, and I really can't see it dying out as it is seen as a valid competition class. 

FITA / GNAS is a different matter, and finger classes were incorporated into release classes a couple of years ago.


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

well i guess this means if i want to compete i may have to go to a release(not that i want to)because from what i have seen from the IBO worlds this weekend there where just about 30 finger shooters(including pros)out of the 1500-2000 shooters that attended the event...


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

2 weeks ago i went to an interstate 3d shoot, and there were more women in the barebow compound fingers than in any other women's division. on the whole there were more women shooting fingers than releases. more kids under 13 shooting barebow fingers than sights and releases. different story in the men's divisions.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

hankw_2009 said:


> well i guess this means if i want to compete i may have to go to a release(not that i want to)because from what i have seen from the IBO worlds this weekend there where just about 30 finger shooters(including pros)out of the 1500-2000 shooters that attended the event...


IBO would have more finger shooters if International archers could take part. I contacted them a couple of years ago about shooting the World Champs, but in order to take part you have to shoot a qualifier and all of those are in the US, so that was the end of that idea.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

NeilM said:


> IBO would have more finger shooters if International archers could take part. I contacted them a couple of years ago about shooting the World Champs, but in order to take part you have to shoot a qualifier and all of those are in the US, so that was the end of that idea.


Seems kinda silly to call it the "World Championship" then, kinda like the "Super Bowl". :tongue:


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

CutTheLoop said:


> Seems kinda silly to call it the "World Championship" then, kinda like the "Super Bowl". :tongue:


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DavidProElite (Apr 25, 2010)

The Swiss want at the Wolrd Field Archery Championchips 2010 in germany to put the Bowhunter Limited class in the Bowhunter Unlimited class thats stupid fingershooting must be a own class


----------



## DumbFingerShtr (Mar 7, 2004)

I shot fingers as a Youth and Young Adult up until I went to College. It was a shame shooting IBO world, all the Cabela's, and NFAA also, that it indeed (fingers) was dying out. I went to a release just for the pure competition. Something many don't think about is when a youngster gets started in Archery, most the time people put a release in their hand just so they can shoot better quicker. Which is good because, well, lets face it we need to keep all the kids shooting we can.....In some parts of Iowa, Traditional Archery is coming back with a vengence which I think is awsome, but of course target shooters are bumping heads with them. Even in Vegas this year, I still check the scores of the Finger shooters and really hope they do stick around!!!


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

I got the 411 for you guys who don't already know.................shooting fingers well is hard to do. With practice shooting with a release is not. The powers in industry came to the short sided conclusion that the world no longer needed to shoot "this way" it was for morons (like us) so the "way" is being lost. Like most everything else these days geared toward giving instant gratification, so archery falls victim as well. I will continue shooting the "old way", mostly because it do it well and I am just that kind of a hard headed old [email protected] I flick 2 boogers on you archery industry ninnies!! SO THERE!!!


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

Finger shooting is dead. Out of about 50 regular archers at my local club only myself (mid-30's) and 2 old gentlemen (around their mid-50's) shoot fingers. Heck we have approx 15 traditional shooters- but they don't count !> As much as I hate my current bow ( a PSE Silverhawk (like your PSE Deerhunter)) it was the only compound bow I could find that had a long enough ATA for my fat fingers.

I think the reason it died is the marketing sold short ATA bows as speed and releases as being more accurate. IMHO if I want more speed and better accuracy I'll grab a rifle. 4" groupings at 30yards is enough to kill anything I hunt.

The 'removal' of finger shooting classes doesn't worry me but this follow on effect of not being able to buy a decent length bow is killing me to the point of I keep looking at the traditional gear as a solution. In the mean time I'll keep browsing the classifieds fora nice Oneida or similair that someone will send to Australia.

Cheers, Tex.


----------



## GaryCost (Sep 24, 2010)

Started shooting fingers before release aids became the norm. I have shot back tension releases but still perfer my FINGERS! Just old fashioned I guess. :smile:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

IBBW said:


> I got the 411 for you guys who don't already know.................shooting fingers well is hard to do. With practice shooting with a release is not. The powers in industry came to the short sided conclusion that the world no longer needed to shoot "this way" it was for morons (like us) so the "way" is being lost. Like most everything else these days geared toward giving instant gratification, so archery falls victim as well. I will continue shooting the "old way", mostly because it do it well and I am just that kind of a hard headed old [email protected] I flick 2 boogers on you archery industry ninnies!! SO THERE!!!


exactamundo!


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

is the only real bow out for you guys the vantage ltd ? that dosnt seem cool..


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

I used to shoot fingers until I wrecked the ligaments from wrist to elbow on my draw arm, had to go to a release. I often watch the traditional guys and wish that I still could shoot fingers.


----------



## DumbFingerShtr (Mar 7, 2004)

Martin Shadowcat, Elite XLR, Matthews Conquest, PSE Moneymaker all should still be a decent finger bow, and Hoyt always keeps some longer ata bows each year they come out. "Flickin boogers, Hecks ya.....still teach the girl and boyscouts that way with Genesis bows to this day!!"

Its harder to find good rests anymore, I was a fan of the Starhunter, but don't even know if they make it anymore with all the dropaways people are going to.


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats a shame Rcgerchow.

Still a few bows out there that suit us 'weirdo's.. Myself- I'm eying off the older Oneidas and similar and hopefully the Aussie dollar will keep stay up until after I have bought.. 

Don't forget target shooting bows often having long ATA's too - you just have to wait until they get a few scratches and they realise that they are no longer a $1500+ bow and no release boys want em so the price comes tumbling down.

Just my 2cents worth.

Cheers, Tex


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

I have shot w/ fingers for 35 yrs. now ..I tried my boys release and I like feel the feel string on my fingers,more control ..


----------



## M7Archer (Oct 12, 2010)

IBBW said:


> I got the 411 for you guys who don't already know.................shooting fingers well is hard to do. With practice shooting with a release is not. The powers in industry came to the short sided conclusion that the world no longer needed to shoot "this way" it was for morons (like us) so the "way" is being lost. Like most everything else these days geared toward giving instant gratification, so archery falls victim as well. I will continue shooting the "old way", mostly because it do it well and I am just that kind of a hard headed old [email protected] I flick 2 boogers on you archery industry ninnies!! SO THERE!!!


:lol:

I made the switch at the beginning of this year, but still love to shoot using my fingers, and absolutely will not use a release on a longbow. I have been shooting bows since I was 7 years old. I am forty now and a few years ago here on the east coast I went to one of the local shops with a bow I picked up on ebay to tune it and replace the strings etc. The guy asked me where I wanted my loop at and I told him I shot with fingers. He looked at me like I was nuts or something.

Finally made the switch and it has taken some getting used to, but once I figured out my anchor point on the draw, I was good to go...


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have shot fingers and no sight for almost 40 years. Out here in So.Ca. every shoot I go to has a Bow Hunter class. Lots of ppl out here still shoot that way.
I am glad I don't live in the Mid-West or the East Coast.
I shoot a Martin Cougar lll,elite limbs with nitrous cams.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

I have noticed that Finger shooting a Compound bow seems to be more common in the Western States, than here in the Midwest...Makes me wonder why??...Jim


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

I shot fingers up until about 10 years ago.. I shot with a finger tab for nearly 15 years before using a release. I am teaching my daughter who is 7 to use fingers and I will not get a release for her. Same with my son who is 4 once Santa brings him his Mini Genesis this Christmas..


----------



## coop923 (May 15, 2010)

I started shooting in 1987 with fingers and small wheeled Golden Eagle compound. I got the fast bug and went to a short compound and release that in retrospect, was a stupid, dangerous bow. The way it was set up, I was lucky it didn't blow up on me. My third bow was the one I have now (1993 Golden Eagle) I've shot it both with fingers and a overdraw and release (way back when). What I learned was that when I hunted, I'd hit the release on the sagebrush and rocks and it was always in the way. Shooting just felt better with fingers. Just coming back into archery, I'm finding that there's not too man options for finger shooters. I've seen a whole bunch of traditional shooters here in Northern California, but at the smaller shoots I've been at, I think I've been the only compound shooting fingers. The class still exists here though.


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

I don't get it. I checked the ibo site and back in 2002 there were well over 100 shooters in hf, mbf, pmf combined. Now there's barely 30. People are saying it's because of the bow companies not making the bows. That's not true. Every bow company still makes a bow that's atleast or near 38-40 ata. Some exceed 40 ata. So why the big drop. It's simple the scores and the awards. I shot fingers from the age of 3 until I was 22. Loved it but dealt with some tp really bad at times. Now I shoot a release and never had any major issues. I still shoot fingers here and there and I truly miss that feeling between string and fingers. As for the awards aspect my father shoots hf class in the ibo. He loves it will never change. But he gets frustrated that there is not a shooter of the year awarded to this class. Which doesn't make sense. The female traditional class only has half the shooters but gets awarded shooter of the year. Come on ibo what's up with that. And to top it off they get two world events. I want to go back to fingers, but there has to be some changes or more shooters. It's just pointless to spend time money and vacation to go to a competition for nothing. I know your all gonna say you gotta do for the fun of it. I disagree I can do that at home. When I travel 600 miles it's for the competition and there really is none in the finger classes as of now. I'm not stating that there are no good shooters just not enough shooters. To spend 500 dollars over a 3 day weekend and come home with nothing really to show for it doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Don't blame it all on the short bows. I shot an Aspen for years (still have it in my stable) went to the Merlin, which is a thirty nine a2a. Shot better with it. Just got a new Maitland @thirty nine inches, and it is a dream to shoot. The shorter bows still do the same thing that the longer ones did only better. I don't try to shoot the heavy weights anymore, my bows are all in the fourty pound range. 
Charlie


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

I think I am the only guy shooting compounds with fingers at the ranges i go to. Some guys mention it as if i am a neanderthal. Tooting my own horn -- i shoot better with fingers than 90% of the release shooters -- and they also mention that to me after they watch me shoot a while. Frankly, i see some release shooters who are horrible and i can't understand how they can suck so badly.

Still, the bow shops and Manufacturers cannot sell fingers, so it is in their interest to promote releases and the short, unforgiving bows which are shot best with releases.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

e-manhunt said:


> I think I am the only guy shooting compounds with fingers at the ranges i go to. Some guys mention it as if i am a neanderthal. Tooting my own horn -- i shoot better with fingers than 90% of the release shooters -- and they also mention that to me after they watch me shoot a while. Frankly, i see some release shooters who are horrible and i can't understand how they can suck so badly.
> 
> Still, the bow shops and Manufacturers cannot sell fingers, so it is in their interest to promote releases and the short, unforgiving bows which are shot best with releases.


Me too!!!!!! And beside they don't even know how to setup one... It's more sells with a release. I go with the KISS program.. dd


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

I guess we could still take a horse and buggy to work, use sticks to light fires and kerosene lanterns for home lighting. Bottom line is times and things change. You either have to change with them or be left behind. It's all good what ever you choose, but it will keep getting harder to get parts and equipment.


----------



## arctichill (Oct 21, 2010)

The most frustrating thing about shooting fingers is not being able to find a great rest. The "Flipper" is OK, but not ideal. I retro-fitted my WB with a plunger. People look at me wierd..until they see my score. It shoots well and accomplishes the full-capture requirement that works best for my spot and stalk style. I contac






ted multiple manufacturers (like NAP) to design the better finger rest and was turned down by all. They claim the demand is just not there. It may be a dying method, but I can guranatee that it won't die until I do.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

hankw_2009 said:


> i know this question has a couple of answers....the main answer is that shooting fingers will never die if we can avoid it for hunting and playing in the back yard....but the question i have is on the competition side.... in my area most of the shoots i go to they look at you as weird for shooting fingers and most clubs do not even offer a finger class anymore, which doesnt really matter to me but when you have to shoot open class with fingers its is hard(i know it means more pratice).... and most bow companies are making bows shorter and shorter for the market demands(release shooters) again not a real problem whats a little finger pinch........ so i guess what i am asking is how are the 3d shoots in your areas do any of the shoots you go to have other finger shooters???? i hear that ASA finger shooters are fading out and NFAA is starting to change there limited class(they are going to eliminate one of there groups) and for first hand experience the IBO worlds have limited finger shooters(20 for the past 2 years in MBF class and 15 +/- in the pro finger class for the past 2 years)
> 
> 
> well any feed back would be nice, thanks folks


You need to qualify that by asking the question differently, and that is " Is finger shooting with a COMPOUND bow a dying art". Now I never did shoot finger release with a compound and I never will because when I shoot fingers it makes a lot more sense to grab one of my trad bows. Then I have to decide whether to use my left hand or my right hand to release as I shoot both. Now I am very right handed so I have a tough time with my left hand release, but that is not because I cannot do it, just because I haven't spent enough time at it yet (I am 59 years young).

Just for interests sake what type of finger release do you use with your compound? With my instinctive bows I find 3 fingers under works best for me , with my target bows I use split finger. One of my friends who used to shoot fingers with a compound would draw using split fingers and then point his index finger and release with only two fingers under. A fellow that works at an archery shop I used to frequent showed me one day how he was learning to shoot a recurve or long bow with a thumb release, wrapping his thumb around the string and holding it by wrapping his index finger over his thumb. He was pretty darn effective and finger pinch (or should I say thumb pinch) would become a non issue.

I guess what I am saying is that the worst case scenario is that finger shooters are still alive and well at every 3D shoot I have attended, they are simply mostly shooting traditional bows.

Take a look at the Hoyt line up for example and notice the the first bow listed is the Carbon Element at 32 inches axle to axle, often called the flagship bow. I would not even want to guess how difficult that bow would be to shoot with fingers. (Then again with light draw weight, 80% let off and fat fingers like mine I could probably shoot it with one finger). Then scroll along and see how many bows Hoyt makes that are long ATA and ideally suited to fingers. Hoyt is not a non-profit organization and if they are making the bows there is a reason. Mathews is another company that comes to mind that still makes longer bows designed for fingers as well as Darton. Compound shooting with fingers has to still be alive and well.

DDave


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

CardiacKid74 said:


> I shot fingers up until about 10 years ago.. I shot with a finger tab for nearly 15 years before using a release. I am teaching my daughter who is 7 to use fingers and I will not get a release for her. Same with my son who is 4 once Santa brings him his Mini Genesis this Christmas..


Take it from a teacher/archery coach, start them out with 3 fingers under. A lot less issue with torquing the arrow off the rest. A couple of years ago we had an event at our school where people had to cross country ski and then come into the gym to shoot 3 arrows at a 3D target, go and ski another loop and then shoot again. There were several skiers who had never shot a bow before and I very quickly twigged onto the fact that it was way easier to show them 3 fingers under. One of the best natural archers I have seen was a little guy who was in Grade 6. He had only been cross country skiing for less than a year and he could skate ski better than a lot of people can skate on skates. He seemed to totally lack the abilty to recognize that difficult things ought to be difficult for him. (BTW we had a McKenzie standing bear target that was pretty shot up that we used when shooting in the gym and he used to love to shoot it in the nose. We would always tell him when he got a good hit that he had better start running cause that bear was now some mad.)

You bring up another point. The Genesis is absolute proof that no less an archery icon than Matt McPherson is solidly behind teaching people to shoot a compound with fingers. Those bows are fairly long ATA and with no let off are absolutely ideal for a clean finger release. You are holding a 20 pound Genesis at 20 pounds which is the same as holding a 65% let off that peaks at around 60 pounds. If I were shooting fingers seriously with a compound I would definitely have a Genesis in my arsenal.

I shoot compounds (and traditional bows for that matter) both right and left handed. I recently bought a used left handed compound for which I need to get some longer draw modules (my draw length with a stick bow is between 30 and 31 inches). One local archery shop is savvy enough about teaching kids (and adults too) to have a substantial supply of Genesis bows so I simply grabbed one and shot it a bit. What it told me is that I can safely order 30 inch modules (the max draw length with a Genesis) for my Pro 2500S Darton. I will shoot that bow with my Winn C12 relax releases ( I just bought a spare on eBay for $11.50 cause nobody seems to like relax releases any more either.)

BTW think about simply starting your son with a full size Genesis. Think about how competent he is with a computer already and recognize that kids are a lot better at things than we often give them credit for. By the time he is 6 he will be drawing that Genesis like it is nothing and you can use the money you saved to buy him good accessories.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

DumbFingerShtr said:


> Martin Shadowcat, Elite XLR, Matthews Conquest, PSE Moneymaker all should still be a decent finger bow, and Hoyt always keeps some longer ata bows each year they come out. "Flickin boogers, Hecks ya.....still teach the girl and boyscouts that way with Genesis bows to this day!!"
> 
> Its harder to find good rests anymore, I was a fan of the Starhunter, but don't even know if they make it anymore with all the dropaways people are going to.


I just lucked out and bought a left handed Huntmaster at a local shop which is more into selling guns. It came with a plunger and two different arrow rests and is click adjustable for center shot. Works great on my left handed Ben Pearson Pro Staff 3000. Paid 25 bucks for it.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> I guess we could still take a horse and buggy to work, use sticks to light fires and kerosene lanterns for home lighting. Bottom line is times and things change. You either have to change with them or be left behind. It's all good what ever you choose, but it will keep getting harder to get parts and equipment.


I shot an Adcock long bow last week that costs $1200. I would guess if I looked around I could get a horse and buggy for very little more money. 

DDave


----------



## hankw_2009 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well everybody thanks for the replies....i didn't expect to have so many and it good to hear other folks feelings about the subject......


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I have shoot fingers since the 60's. Makes me the old guy. In league I am the 2nd best shooter. The rest are release shooters. I hunt with a release. I think there are still alot of finger shooters but they don't go to tournaments.


----------



## PitBull Daddy (Sep 26, 2010)

Release shooting is to finger shooting in archery as inline is to sidelock in muzzleloading! Everything that goes away will eventually be back in vogue someday.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here is my take. I began shooting a bow at the age of 10 in 1983. Dad had shot since 1973, and was a very competitive finger/compound shooter. I think it use to be called freestyle limited? Anyways, he started me off with a new proline force II magnum, fingers and a simple pin sight. No peep, only a flipper II rest and a berger button. Fast forward to today, and you will find that people start off with a release and a peep sight. Is it bad: not necessarily. The archers of today have a quicker success rate by using mechanical releases and sights. 10 years prior to when I started, people started with a recurve and no sights. 

I think that our current US society of needing instant gratification and a quick fix has as much to blame with the lack of finger shooters as anything else does. 3-D archery is the rage, where field archery use to be the rage. Instead of shooting 4 arrows per target in field archery, you shoot 1 arrow on a 3-d course per target. The "art" of archery has become obscure. Those that shoot fingers typically have a nostalgic feeling about archery, and may shoot more arrows than a typical release shooter. Now, there will be some indoor target shooters that will pound thousands of arrows, but the same is true of any target shooter, regardless of their discipline (FITA). 

I bought a short Parker bow this summer to use on elk. I am usually a traditional archer, but with the elk tags getting increasingly difficult to draw, I decided to increase my success rate by using a compound and a release. I got my elk, at 48 yards. However, the fun of shooting that bow is minimal. I put it away, and will shoot it occassionally with people from church, just to socialize since that is the style most of them shoot. I have picked my Oneida up and started shooting it with fingers and pins last week. It has a nostalgic feeling to it. 

Regardless of the equipment I am shooting (compound/recurve/barebow/sights), my joy is to shoot with fingers. The Parker bow with release will be *my hunting tool *because I can dust it off with minimal practice and know I can perform an ethical shot at an animal. That was a realization that took me over 20 years to make. With that being said, I will shoot 1000-1 arrows with fingers as oppossed to the release during the year.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

biblethumpncop said:


> I think that our current US society of needing instant gratification and a quick fix has as much to blame with the lack of finger shooters as anything else does.


There's the answer, right there. Nobody wants to take the time to work at getting good anymore.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Finger shooting is alive and well in Washington State.

In the results of the NFAA outdoor National shot at Darrington WA in July 2010, Total participation was about 325, and of those about 75+ were Washington archers. The local folks did pretty well, taking 12 Championship bowls and several second or third place or flight medals. The Champs were:
Faith Cook – C-F-FS
Brandy Fournet – A-F-BB	
Wendy Truitt – A-F-BHFSL	
Shaelie McGrath – A-F-FSL/R	
Theodore Perry – A-M-BHFSL	
Gail Culver – S-F-BHFS
Linda Parker – S-F-FSL	
Kathleen McGrath – S-F-TRAD	
Gerald Hickman – S-M-BHFSL	
William Lee – S-M-FSL/R	
Becky Jackson – MS-F-BB	
Liane Hickman – MS-F-FS


----------



## TexNAss (Aug 9, 2010)

Well its great to see finger shooting is alive and kicking somewhere on the globe... In other breaking news- after spending almost a year looking at bows that are either too short; or those that are longer than 40" which are almost 3 weeks wages- 

I bought an Oneida 1989 Screaming Eagle(50"ATA). I think I'm in love... I just wonder why I never bought one back when they were new... Oh yeah- too damn expensive back then. 

Tex.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

50'' ATA !!!!
show us a pic.


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

As minnie said in an earlier reply , still quite a few finger shooters here in Aus. Probably go close to even between sighted and non sighted at some shoots. Hell will have to freeze over before I start shooting sights etc., at comps. Do have all the crap on another bow for hunting but dont particularly like it. In fact for that unexpected shorter range [ up to 20m.] my old cougar elite is far better as you can just get the shot away practically without thinking.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Minnie:
Do a search for "oneida bows"... should come up cponeida.something... this will give you a look at the "lever" bows. The measurement on these is not ATA but tip to tip. They sure look ungainly to me but...YMMV.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

*Don't Think So!!!*

Archery in the schools. They are all finger shooters. There are thousands of them. We need to find away to welcome them. They are our future.


----------

